# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Zenfone 2 Laser với camera 13Mp và hệ thống lấy nét bằng Laser chỉ 0.03s

## thutrang

Sau khi tạo ra xu hướng trên thị trường với *ZenFone 2(ZE551ML)*, smartphone đầu tiên trên thế giới sở hữu 4GB RAM vào đầu năm 2015 (điều rất hiếm thiết bị có được cho tới thời điểm này), và bây giờ nhà sản xuất smartphone hàng đầu tiếp tục công phá thị trường bằng việc giới thiệu một tính năng mới rất khác biệt với những sản phẩm hiện có, là cứu tinh của việc chụp ảnh đó là công nghệ lấy nét bằng Laser. Sau đây là bài đánh giá *ZenFone 2 Laser (ZE550KL/500KL)* 


​
*Thiết kế, độ hoàn thiện


ASUS ZenFone 2 Laser* không chỉ mỏng mà còn dễ dàng để giữ trên tay nhờ thiết kế công thái học, và viền chỉ mỏng 3.9mm.


​
Nút sau, một phần của thiết kế công thái học, mang lại cảm giác tuyệt vời trong việc sử dụng smartphone. Ngón trỏ trong tự nhiên đóng vai trò rất quan trọng vì thế sử dụng ngón trỏ mang lại cảm giác tự nhiên trong việc trải nghiệm khi tăng giảm âm lượng cũng như khi chụp ảnh selfie.

​
Thiết kế công thái học mang lại trải nghiệm cầm nắm tuyệt vời đặc biệt là khi so sánh với khác thiết kế phẳng như iPhone 6S Plus, thiết kế phẳng và trơn khiến người dùng dễ dàng làm rơi điện thoại.





​
*Màn hình đẹp


ZenFone 2 Laser* trang bị màn hình IPS 5.5” HD(720x1280p) và kính cường lực Corning Gorilla Glass 4 với màu sắc sống động, độ sáng tốt và góc nhìn rộng lên đến 178˚. Màn hình 720p hoạt động tốt khi hiển thị ảnh cũng như chữ với chất lượng chân thực. Khi ra ngoài trời, khả năng hiển thị vẫn tốt khi ở dưới ánh nắng mặt trời với góc nhìn không thể tin được.
Tỷ lệ màn hình với thân máy của *ZenFone 2 Laser* là 72%(ZE550KL) hơn 10% so với thế hệ ZenFone đầu và 4% so với iPhone 6 Plus


​
*Lớp phủ chống bám vân tay 20nm hỗ trợ cảm ứng găng tay*


ZenFone 2 Laser có một lớp phủ 20nm chống bám vân tay trên bê mặt kính, cho phép bạn lướt và chạm mà không để lại dấu vân tay nào. Không những vậy, lớp phủ đặc biệt được kiểm nghiệm bởi tiêu chuẩn cao cấp của *ASUS*, dùng nước nhỏ xuống để làm thước đo, ZenFone 2 Laser có thể đạt 105 độ trong khi thiết bị khác chỉ đạt 80-100 độ, Giảm ma sát xuống 30% cho độ mượt mà khi lướt trên bề mặt. *ZenFone 2 Laser* đồng thời cũng hỗ trợ găng tay, hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng tốt khi đeo găng tay dày.


​
*Trải nghiệm chạm nhạy, phản hồi nhanh


ZenFone 2 laser* là một trong những thiết bị nhanh nhất trên thị trường với kỉ lục được ghi nhận với thời gian phản hồi chỉ 60ms, trong khi các thiết bị Android khác chỉ đạt từ 80 tới 100ms. *ZenFone 2 Laser* mang lại cảm giác không giật không lag khi bạn di chuyển các biểu tượng hoặc kéo trên màn hình. Bạn sẽ cảm giác được độ nhạy tốt hơn đặc biệt khi chơi game.


​
Hơn nữa, với thuật toán cảm ứng đặc biệt, màn hình có thể phân biệt các dạng hình khác nhau ngay cả khi ngón tay của bạn dính nước, vì thế màn hình vẫn nhạy và hoạt động bình thường khi màn hình bị ướt – điều rất hay xảy ra khi trời mưa. Bạn có thể xem video thử nghiệm với link dưới


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5ew98JXFJt8?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>​
*Corning Gorilla Glass 4*


Màn hình *ZenFone 2 Laser* được bảo vệ với kính cường lực Corning Gorilla Glass 4 chống lại lực tác động xấu. Điều này cũng biến *ZenFone 2 laser* trờ thành một trong những thiết bị hiếm hoi sở hữu kính bảo vệ này trong tầm giá.


Theo Corning, kính cường lực *Gorilla Glass 4* mạnh hơn thế hệ 3 rất nhiều mặt, Gorilla Glass 4 kháng lực rớt gấp đôi, tăng 2.5 lần độ cứng và giảm 85% tỷ lệ hư hỏng hằng ngày của người sử dụng – biến dòng kính mới trơ nên an toàn và mạnh mẽ hơn bao giờ hết.


Sau đâu là một số video bài thử nghiệm trên Youtube:


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qYd95vJUFkg?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tvRb6pj9zQo?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/R7PJOixG-hY?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>





​



​
Để hiểu thêm về sức mạnh của *Gorilla Glass 4*, sau đây là video chính thức từ Corning.com thử nghiệm loại kính tuyệt vời này.


http://www.corninggorillaglass.com/en/videos/85


​
*See What Others Can’t See--PixelMaster 2.0 Camera


ZenFone 2 Laser* là smartphone đầu tiên sở hữu camera 13Mp kết hợp với cảm biến lấy nét bằng Laser. Máy cũng đồng thời sở hữu đèn flash LED Real Tone và camera 5Mp phía trước.


​
Khẩu f/2.0 cùng cảm biến Toshiba điều khiển mức tập trung vào đối tượng mang lại hình ảnh
với độ chi tiết, độ bão hòa và tương phản suất sắc trong điều kiện ánh sáng ngày. Kết hợp cả phần cứng tuyệt vời và phần mềm mang lại giải pháp chụp ảnh tốt nhất trong phân khúc.


*Laser Auto Focus 0.03s* 


Camera sau của *ZenFone 2 Laser* kết hợp với công nghệ lấy nét Laser cho phép chụp ảnh với tốc độ nhanh nhất. Chùm tia laser của *ZenFone 2 Laser* tính toán khoảng cách với tốc độ ánh sáng – có nghĩa là việc lấy nét diễn ra gần như lập tức chỉ trong 0.03s


​
So sánh giữa công nghệ lấy nét theo độ tương phản truyền thống, *ZenFone 2 Laser* dễ dàng dẫn đầu với tốc độ nhanh gấp 2 lần, chùm tia laser sẽ tính chính xác được khoảng cách giữa đối tượng và thấu kính một cách đơn giản để xác định đúng được vị trí cho hình ảnh, trong khi lấy nét truyền thống dựa nhiều vào việc bắt được các điểm nét của hình ảnh qua từng khung hình trong khi thấu kính cần nhiều thời gian không cần thiết hơn để xác định khoảng cách làm thời gian lấy nét chậm hơn rất nhiều.


So sánh giữa công nghệ lấy nét Laser với lấy nét theo pha PDAF (Phase Detection Auto Focus) Video dưới bên trái là Iphone 6 Plus bên phải là *ZenFone 2 Laser*


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fGeVBJ8BQCA?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>


​
*Chế độ chụp thiếu sáng kết hợp với lấy nét bằng Laser*


Điều kiện ánh sáng yếu khiến việc chụp và lấy nét trở nên khó khăn hơn rất nhiều khi sử dụng camera của smartphone.Chế độ chụp thiếu sáng Low light ASUS PixelMaster kết hợp cùng hệ thống lấy nét bằng laser khiến việc bị lỡ những khoảnh khắc quý giá chỉ còn trong quá khứ. Bằng cách gộp một cách thông minh 4 pixel thành một và chụp lấy ánh sáng từ quá trình xử lý, *ZenFone 2 Laser* có thể tạo nên bức ảnh tuyệt nhất trong đều kiện ánh sáng yếu. PixelMaster điểu chỉnh một cách thông minh độ nhiễu, màu sắc và độ tương phản. Công nghệ Smart Pixel Merging và Pixel Perfecting cho kết quả tăng sáng lên đến 400%





Với kinh nghiệm trong một thời gian dài về lấy nét trong ánh sáng yếu, lấy nét bằng laser thực sự như một cứu cánh với chùm tia laser khiến việc lấy nét trở nên nhanh nhạy như khi lấy nét ban ngày.





​*
Chụp ngược sáng HDR*


Chế độ chụp HDR nhanh chóng trở nên cần thiết cho những ai muốn chụp mọi chi tiết gần với chất lượng của máy DSLR trong điều kiện anh sáng quá mạnh. ASUS’s PixelMaster mang tới chế độ chụp HDR tốt nhất.
Công nghệ Pixel tăng 400% độ sáng và độ tương phản để chắc rằng mọi chi tiết đều rõ ràng. Cân bằng phơi sáng điều chỉnh những vùng quá cháy hoặc quá tối của bức ảnh cho kết quả thông qua sự cân bằng của cả bức ảnh, mang tới cảm giác hình ảnh chuyên nghiệp và mượt mà.








*[replacer_img]*​*
ASUS Photo Collage và Photo Effects*


Cung cấp các mẫu ghép ảnh chất lượng cao gồm trang báo, postcard, poster, album, bìa CD, và rất nhiều mẫu khác cho bạn thỏa thích sáng tạo.


​
*ASUS MiniMovie*


Biến những kỉ niệm của bạn thành một bộ phim chưa bao giờ dễ như thế. Bàn có thể nhanh chóng và dễ dàng tập hợp những bức ảnh xúc động thành một câu chuyện, thêm vào tiêu đề và nhạc nền để hoàn hảo hơn.





​
Hình ảnh chụp bằng ZenFone 2 Laser








​
*Hiệu năng tốt


ASUS ZenFone 2 Laser* sử dụng chip 64 bit Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 cortex A53 MSM8916 lõi tứ đi kèm với Adreno 306 GPU clockspeed @ 400MHz., đồng thời máy cũng trang bị 2GB DDR3 RAM, bộ nhớ trong lần lượt có 2 phiên bản là 8gb và 16gb, hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ MicroSD lên đến 128GB.


​
*Hiệu suất tốt không quá tải nhiệt*


Thực mượt mà khi thao tác nhanh qua bảng ứng dụng của thiết bị, truy cập và chuyển qua lại giữa các ứng dụng. Và sau khi chơi game nặng như Riptide GP2, Dead Trigger và Asphalt 8 chúng tôi không gặp phải bất cứ vấn đề về giật, đứng hay quá nóng nào. Thiết bị cho hiệu suất chơi game tốt.


Dưới đây là vài video đánh giá về hiệu suất chơi game của ZenFone 2 Laser




<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tJZ5_S-uXV0?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/0Zalt6KtzFo?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7h2DD3GpoRg?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>
​_Riptide GP2_


​
_Alsphalt 8_


​
_Dead Trigger 2_


​
Bảng so sánh:





​
*Pin* 


Thời lượng pin tùy thuộc rất nhiều vào người dùng và ngữ cảnh sử dụng, chúng tôi hân hạnh mang tới cho người dùng ZenFone 2 Laser pin 3000mAh, cho thời lượng sử dụng lên đến 36 giờ với 3G(1 SIM) và WiFi hoạt động. Hơn nữa pin hoàn toàn có thể thay thế nên bạn không cần phải lo lắng về vấn đề hao pin.


*Hiệu suất âm thanh 
*
​
Để cung cấp chất lượng âm thanh tốt hơn, loa của ZenFone 2 Laser được cấu tạo từ 5 lớp nam châm trong buồng âm lớn hơn, vì thế âm bass tốt hơn rất nhiều so với loại loai 1 đến 3 nam châm truyền thống. Về cơ bản âm thanh được tăng lớn thêm 41%, tần số thấp được nới rộng thêm 14% và giảm nhiễu thêm 12%.


​
Để điều chỉnh âm thanh xuất ra , ZenFone 2 Laser còn tích hợp thêm phần mềm Audio Wizard 2.0 mà bạn có thể tùy chỉnh âm thanh giả lập môi trường. AudioWizard 2.0 cung cấp 6 chế độ khác nhau bao gồm smart mode, movie mode, recording mode, gaming mode, và speech mode


*Hơn 1000 tính năng trong một giao diện đơn giản, thông minh và có thể cá nhân hóa*


​
ZenUI là giao diện tùy biến mà ASUS thiết kế để đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của người dùng, đặc biệt là những người dùng khao khát muốn khám phá thêm nhiều tính năng bên cạnh một phong cách thiết kế thơi thường, cách bố trí của ZenUI mở rộng những khoảng trắng cho giao diện sạch sẽ hơn và đặt những thông tin vào đằng trước và chính giữa.


​
*ZenUI Launcher*


Đơn giản là kéo lên từ màn hình chủ để truy cập dễ dàng các công cụ tùy chỉnh. Chọn hình nền, biểu tượng và sắp xếp ứng dụng chỉ trong vài khoảnh khắc


​
*Kho Theme*


ZenUI thế hệ mới cung cấp bộ giải pháp gồm các biểu tượng, hình nền động, và hàng chục giao diện. Giao diện mới nhất có thể tìm thấy ở Theme store, vì vậy đơn giản là tận hưởng các giao diện tuyệt đẹp và hoàn toàn miễn phí


​
*Bảo vệ sự riêng tư—SnapView* 


Chúng ta đều có quan hệ và xã hội riêng, vì thế SnapView cung cấp cho bạn một không gian nhớ riêng nơi mà bạn có thể bảo vệ các ứng dụng cá nhân, hình ảnh và dữ liệu. Chuyển đổi giữa các tài khoản trong Snapview khá đơn giản, vì thế bạn có thể thoải mái chia sẻ ZenFone 2 Laser một cách tự tin


​
*ZenMotion*.


Tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức với các thao tác thông minh từ ZenMotion. Chỉ cần vài thao tác để vào thẳng ứng dụng mà bạn muốn sử dụng. Sau đây là vài thao tác cơ bản để truy cập các ứng dụng khác nhau.


​
•C để truy cập Camera


•W để truy cập Trình duyệt Web


•O để truy cập Lịch


•e để truy cập Email


•Z để truy cập ASUS Booster


•V để truy cập Gọi số


Gõ 2 lần – Gõ màn hình 2 lần để mở khóa màn hình mà không cần phải bấm nút nguồn.




*Kids Mode – Chế độ trẻ em*


Cho phép bạn dễ dàng giám sát ứng dụng cho các bé bằng cách chỉ cho phép một số ứng dụng nhất định. Bạn có thể biết bé sử dụng bao nhiêu thời gian trên điện thoại, chặn các thông báo, chặn toàn bộ các cuộc gọi, và đặt mật mã để trả lời cuộc gọi.


​
*Cải tiến chất lượng:*


250.000 lần đó là số lần mỗi một nút bấm trên ZenFone cần vượt qua để đạt chuẩn trước khi được chuyển tới người dùng.


Trong tâm trí mỗi kỹ sư đều tâm niệm “Cải tiến chất lượng”, họ mang lời hứa này với người dùng từ khi chiếc bo mạch chủ đầu tiên ra đời trong suốt 26 năm qua. Sau đây là danh sách các quy trình thử nghiệm chuẩn để chắc rằng mỗi phần của ZenFone đề có độ bền cao, và đáng tin cậy.


​


Audio tested in anechoic chambers


​
High-temperature and humidity-exposure tests


​
Twist endurance test
​
Drop-test
​
Connector durability tested 5000 times
​
Keypad life tested 250,000 times
​
Và cuối cùng một đoạn video kỹ thuật tên “Chúng tôi là ZenFone” mang tới cho mọi người toàn bộ hành trình sản xuất và kiểm tra chất lượng của chiếc smartphone tuyệt đẹp này.


We Are ZenFone


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cpPIWCu60hw?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>








​

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

*Trả lời: Zenfone 2 Laser với camera 13Mp và hệ thống lấy nét bằng Laser chỉ 0.03s*

Xu hướng zenfone trên khắp muôn nơi, đợt trước thì thấy ấn tượng ở zenfone 2 với cấu hình mạnh, còn lần này thì khá thích với khâu chụp hình lấy nét laser khá nhanh, hy vọng ở thế hệ zenfone 3 đang nhen nhóm sẽ là chiếc smartphone hoàn chỉnh

----------

